# May be the saddest post of December



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

So those who may not know my story:

I gained four pounds over the Thanksgiving holidays. I tried not to eat too much and then it all went south when the cowboys started losing BIG TIME. I really started drinking Shiner and then I believe I slipped and drank a Bud Light..I went to the gym yesterday and today at lunch I'm only down ONE FRIGGIN POUND...Now I know what depression feels like. Is there ANY CHANCE FOR ME TO FIND HAPPINESS AGAIN???!! :cryingUDE


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> So those who may not know my story:
> 
> I gained four pounds over the Thanksgiving holidays. I tried not to eat too much and then it all went south when the cowboys started losing BIG TIME. I really started drinking Shiner and then I believe I slipped and drank a Bud Light..I went to the gym yesterday and today at lunch I'm only down ONE FRIGGIN POUND...Now I know what depression feels like. Is there ANY CHANCE FOR ME TO FIND HAPPINESS AGAIN???!! :cryingUDE



You will find happiness as soon as you repent for that Bud Light...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Make sure you weigh yourself pre and post poop, could get you down another pound ...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously, life is too short to drink McBeer - and drinking that swill could shorten it more!


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Scientific Fact: You lose more weight if you wear a pink spandex leotard and leg warmers when you workout.

Calorie burn increases if you post a picture of the workout on TAM for everyone to see.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Scientific Fact: You lose more weight if you wear a pink spandex leotard and leg warmers when you workout.
> 
> Calorie burn increases if you post a picture of the workout on TAM for everyone to see.


Correction: The leotard must be the thong variety and it works like a charm>


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> You will find happiness as soon as you repent for that Bud Light...


I know I have to tell all, I know I'll feel better exposing my betrayal to the likes of IPAs everywhere. How will they EVER TAKE ME BACK after sipping Bud Light...I DISGUST MYSELF....I BEERED DOWN.DUDE


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

:toast: hahahahaha....beered down!!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Its wasnt the Bud Light itself, its how it MADE ME FEEL DRINKING IT!!!!!!!!!!!! Like an addiction, the hold over me was too strong to resist. Looking back I was never thirsty for that Bud Light....I was merely feeling a void....DUDE


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Sweet lord NO!

Best domestic is Yuenleng.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. You're pretty much screwed.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm with Thound. You've hit rock bottom, my friend. It doesn't get any worse than this.


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

You will find happiness when you stop being a Cowboys fan


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

"Beered down" LOL!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Sadly, you may find yourself sinking even lower before you start your ascent. I hope you are able to avoid Natty Light, but if not know there is always a better tomorrow that you can look forward to.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably not 

It's the end of all things.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

At least it wasn't Milwaukee's Best Light. There would be no hope for you, far too gone.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

DAY 3, Looking back at my weight of 209 as the best times of my life....If I could ever get 209 back Id be the so HAPPY!!!!!!! And to make matters worse, the Cowboys are NOT putting Romo on IR "in case" they make the playoffs and he can come BACK!!! UGH...This is the WORST TIME OF MY LIFE EVER...Luckily I have my TAM friends with their compassion and understanding. If I could only take back drinking that Bud Light and all the weight(damage) its caused...DUDE


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Dude007 said:


> DAY 3, Looking back at my weight of 209 as the best times of my life....If I could ever get 209 back Id be the so HAPPY!!!!!!! And to make matters worse, the Cowboys are NOT putting Romo on IR "in case" they make the playoffs and he can come BACK!!! UGH...This is the WORST TIME OF MY LIFE EVER...Luckily I have my TAM friends with their compassion and understanding. If I could only take back drinking that Bud Light and all the weight(damage) its caused...DUDE


Your root issue is the cowboys, they have caused the weight gain and beering down. Look at what you've done to yourself placing your faith in jerry jones. Time to 180 "the boys" haha


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

honcho said:


> Your root issue is the cowboys, they have caused the weight gain and beering down. Look at what you've done to yourself placing your faith in jerry jones. Time to 180 "the boys" haha


I'm going NC on Jerry Jones. I'm going DARKER than the dead of WINTER on Da Boyz....I still get triggered though with all the Troy Aikman commercials. DUDE


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm Canadian...would you opt to switching to becoming a CFL fan?...9 teams...easy to follow...


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Arrived at gym. Just weighed in 211, the HEALING has begun!!!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You're a Cowboy fan?

No hope here.

Just end it


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> So those who may not know my story:
> 
> I gained four pounds over the Thanksgiving holidays. I tried not to eat too much and then it all went south when the cowboys started losing BIG TIME. I really started drinking Shiner and then I believe I slipped and drank a Bud Light..I went to the gym yesterday and today at lunch I'm only down ONE FRIGGIN POUND...Now I know what depression feels like. Is there ANY CHANCE FOR ME TO FIND HAPPINESS AGAIN???!! :cryingUDE


Eat more turkey and drink more beer.

Stop watching the Cowboys.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

honcho said:


> Your root issue is the cowboys, they have caused the weight gain and beering down. Look at what you've done to yourself placing your faith in jerry jones. Time to 180 "the boys" haha


Now THAT'S true. Stress will pile on the pounds, and the Cowboys ain't NOTHING if not stressful. When you get the Cowboys out of your life, you will wonder why you didn't see the real problem a long time ago.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

TeddieG said:


> Now THAT'S true. Stress will pile on the pounds, and the Cowboys ain't NOTHING if not stressful. When you get the Cowboys out of your life, you will wonder why you didn't see the real problem a long time ago.


So you are saying IIMMMMMMMMMMMMMM not the problem??!!! YAY I love some good old fashioned BLAME SHIFTING...DUDE


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Eat more turkey and drink more beer.
> 
> Stop watching the Cowboys.


But watching the Cowboys is one of my primary needs and a love language...DUDE


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay, it is time for the TAM pile-on. Dude, you done been told (as my brother in law would say) many times that the Cowboys are the source of your problem. Give up your need for speed and the addiction buddy. 

Some turkey and beer will help you get over it.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

TeddieG said:


> Yeah, I'm with Thound. You've hit rock bottom, my friend. It doesn't get any worse than this.




When I have a sh1tty day, I thank my lucky stars that at least I am not a Laker fan. The state of their team is like a drug, giving me a high as I feed off their misery. Then I remember I too, am a Cowboys fan and I get sent back to earth.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

The pressures of being a trophy husband are getting to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Day 4 and I'm starting to realize that 209 never really met my needs anyway. I was never in love with being 209. Now I'm 212 and couldn't be happier!!! 212 is such a more loving weight. 209 was self-centered and arrogant. I think I'm beginning to finally move on in my new weight. The clouds are lifting and life(and my stomach) seem much more full than before...DUDE


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Abstinence. 

Become a boring teetotaler like me. I love pooping people's parties!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Make sure you weigh yourself pre and post poop, could get you down another pound ...


Haha Reminds me of the dad on the movie Friday. He was always taking a dump and declaring, "I feel 5 pounds lighter!"


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Haha Reminds me of the dad on the movie Friday. He was always taking a dump and declaring, "I feel 5 pounds lighter!"


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Day 4 and I'm starting to realize that 209 never really met my needs anyway. I was never in love with being 209. Now I'm 212 and couldn't be happier!!! 212 is such a more loving weight. 209 was self-centered and arrogant. I think I'm beginning to finally move on in my new weight. The clouds are lifting and life(and my stomach) seem much more full than before...DUDE



212 is also an even number <perk>

Wine is better for you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah just went to 213 so I'm odd again!! Ha yep 2 more hours til wine time!!! Woohoo!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

deg20 said:


> You will find happiness when you stop being a Cowboys fan


*Oh, I'm most ashamed to openly admit that I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan, although I have been one ever since I was a very young boy!

But under the stated rationale for personally gaining weight, well let's just say that as bad as the Cowboys are playing the game, my weight gain ought to be tantamount to amassing poundage equal to an oversized Mack truck carrying a full load, and deservedly so!

IMHO, the only weight that really needs to be lost in the Cowboys domain is the "King of the Facelifts" along with his overly-touted, inept veteran quarterback! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I'm worse than a Cowboys fan… I'm Redskins! At least we beat you guys this year though waaa ha ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'm worse than a Cowboys fan… I'm Redskins! At least we beat you guys this year though waaa ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, we haven't played you yet, goof!!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Nah, we haven't played you yet, goof!!



Uhhh duhhhh. No sh1t Sherlock. We are division leader so I think that counts. 

ETA: na na na na na nahhhhh

rofl


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Unless something happened on Thursday that I don't know about. Can't stay up for that one and STBX is out of town so tv being ignored for once. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm too busy crying about my weight anyway....Damn holidays!!!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

The divorce diet works pretty well for me. I've lost 20 pounds since I started the Celexa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Uhhh duhhhh. No sh1t Sherlock. We are division leader so I think that counts.
> 
> ETA: na na na na na nahhhhh
> 
> rofl


I KNEW there was a reason I found this forum . . . it was for all the grown-up scintillating posts!!


LOL!! I haven't laughed in a week and now this. Thanks. I feel better headed into the weekend.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'm worse than a Cowboys fan… I'm Redskins! At least we beat you guys this year though waaa ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*And if you don't beat us at least twice in the coming weeks, well, let's just say that you Redskins just ain't worth a crap!

Tell you what: we'll trade you Jerry Jones for Daniel Snyder straight-up! And throw Tony Romo in for good measure! 

Give us a three-legged hog so we can shoot it, and we'll call it even!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *And if you don't beat us at least twice in the coming weeks, well, let's just say that you Redskins just ain't worth a crap!
> 
> Tell you what: we'll trade you Jerry Jones for Daniel Snyder straight-up! And throw Tony Romo in for good measure!
> 
> ...



Ok. But you can keep Romo. 

:-D



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Ok. But you can keep Romo.
> 
> :-D
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can we get back to my weight or what's better Malbec or merlot??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Dude...enjoy those four, well now, 3 pounds. That's all the Thanksgiving food, yum!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

But when I'm back on that modeling runway the suit makers bark at me for those extra one or two pounds. They have no idea the stress we are under!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> But when I'm back on that modeling runway the suit makers bark at me for those extra one or two pounds. They have no idea the stress we are under!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha but that pie though!!!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Pie???! I was lucky to have a teaspoon of dressing. Then I drank a whole bottle of laxative and chased it w jaegermeister shots cuz I had a 8am photo sh1t the next day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Can we get back to my weight or what's better Malbec or merlot??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Malbec, hands down.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Pie???! I was lucky to have a teaspoon of dressing. Then I drank a whole bottle of laxative and chased it w jaegermeister shots cuz I had a 8am photo sh1t the next day!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, that's a new one for me . . . laxative with Jaegermeister shots. I'm gonna give that at ry.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> Malbec, hands down.


This is a smart woman.
Malbec of course. Had some last night and might have more tonight. I'm going to a Christmas party with a wine club.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> This is a smart woman.
> Malbec of course. Had some last night and might have more tonight. I'm going to a Christmas party with a wine club.


YOU'RE the smart woman. Of all clubs to join, a wine club would have to be on the top of my list !


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> YOU'RE the smart woman. Of all clubs to join, a wine club would have to be on the top of my list !


I do like to multi-task.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> YOU'RE the smart woman. Of all clubs to join, a wine club would have to be on the top of my list !


I do like to multi-task. 
Socialize, get out in the beautiful countryside, and have a glass of wine. It honestly is pretty cool. Some of the vineyards will invite us in to help with the harvest and learn about the entire process. And the vineyards are gorgeous.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

But but ladies shouldn't we be hurt sad and mad at everyone??! Or no we enjoy life and are living it!!!! It kinda reminds me of that beatles song. How does it go?

"All we need it wine, wine, wine is all we need!!!" 

Happy Saturday!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

"All we need it wine, wine, wine is all we need!!!" 

Happy Saturday!! Dude"


Right back atcha, Dude!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

altogether now.........


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Now this is my kind of thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Day 7 and scared to death to get on the scale at lunch....GOD HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

211 thank God!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

So have you started binge eating at how bad the game is tonight yet? Neither team deserves to win the quality of play on display.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

honcho said:


> So have you started binge eating at how bad the game is tonight yet? Neither team deserves to win the quality of play on display.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::x


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep, sitting here watching this crappy a$$ game. I only had juice for dinner so I'm real pissy!! Ha this modeling career too stressful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toomuchlove87 (Jan 10, 2012)

You gained four pounds? Who cares... four pounds is minor. It was a holiday.. you're supposed to be merry. I don't want to step on your toes so I'll ask if you are the kind of person who takes their body image as a high standard. It is completely fine if you feel that way, no judgment, I just don't want to overstep my bounds. 

If you're not and you are healthy then who cares about four pounds... if you were trying to lose weight to begin with Thanksgiving and Christmas are never kind.. but it's nothing to feel lost and sad about. You'll lose it again and be right back where you started. 

Have confidence in yourself, if someone doesn't love you for who you are, then they don't truly love you. They love the superficial part of you. Everyone wants to be a better version of themselves and there is nothing wrong with that, but strive to lose it because you want to, because it will be healthier, not because it will make someone else like you more. Do it for you.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

No it's not the 4 pounds per se. If i go over 210 for any length of time all the sudden I'm 233!!! It's all about discipline and if there is a lil vanity mixed in, so be it!! I think I'm gonna be a KC Chiefs fan for rest of season. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Dude007 said:


> Yep, sitting here watching this crappy a$$ game. I only had juice for dinner so I'm real pissy!! Ha this modeling career too stressful
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now a pizza may make the game more enjoyable.....this is the part where my friends say I'm an enabler haha!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Not tempted by pizza, but a 20 oz ribeye right about now sounds great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.narragansettbeer.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Home-Slide-3.jpg


Dude this is rock bottom

let us know when you get there

55


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> Not tempted by pizza, but a 20 oz ribeye right about now sounds great!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PRIME RIB...
Dude:grin2:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Why do dogs lick themselves...
because they can.:nerd:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

NFL sucks...:frown2:


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

tom67 said:


> NFL sucks...:frown2:


Are you still down because the bears lost?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now if my weight will drop back below 210!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

For DUDE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Dude007 said:


> Yep, sitting here watching this crappy a$$ game. I only had juice for dinner so I'm real pissy!! Ha this modeling career too stressful
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do hope the modeling career is going better than the boys played today.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

honcho said:


> I do hope the modeling career is going better than the boys played today.


Ha!! Slightly drank too many craft beers last night to care but that's no Bueno for my weight!! Wah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> View attachment 41234
> 
> For DUDE!
> 
> ...


Very cute! Redskins may win nfc east
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

